# Anyone feel these symptoms?



## Novi (May 12, 2018)

You close your eyes and listen to your surroundings for a moment and open them.

Everything looks so weird, you dont know how you got here, you feel confused, but you remember how you got there. Every past second feels fake. Like you are only living in the moment. Or sometimes it feels like in fast motion.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I'd have this sometimes when I'd wake up. There'd be a brief instant where I'd be disoriented and lost. Didn't know where I was. That was at the height of my DP and it was scary. But it would only last for a second. Then I'd get a grip on myself.


----------

